# Show Us All Your Suhrs, Tom Andersons, Thorns, ect.



## Church2224 (Mar 20, 2013)

We need a thread for the more boutique, classy guitars like Suhrs, Tom Andersons, ect. Show yours!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 20, 2013)

Please


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a good feeling about this thread


----------



## uberthrall (Mar 20, 2013)

Gonna go with the etc. option. Here's some Zions I have/had.


----------



## JPMike (Mar 20, 2013)

*The only one I have now is a GG model:*





*And some I had in the past:*


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Mar 20, 2013)

My Seven! The finish is always looking a little different due to light conditions. She's a beaut.




















And the shop's picture of my 6er!


----------



## Zado (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh come one! Another topic of this kind! You want me dead,I know now.




And still no glam '70-'80 hair fucking metal guitars topic.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 20, 2013)

This is not good at all for my gas. Keep the pics coming


----------



## elq (Mar 20, 2013)

Thorn:






When #3 arrives I'll take a set of Thorn family pics. Ater numbers 4 and 5 arrive, I'll do something extra special 

Suhr:






Sadly the 7-string Suhr I ordered a few months ago is not to be (just as it was to begin production, Suhr realized that they don't make lefty 7's  ), but it might be replaced with a Suhr sporting a JPM P1 paint job


----------



## gunch (Mar 20, 2013)

elq said:


> Sadly the 7-string Suhr I ordered a few months ago is not to be (just as it was to begin production, Suhr realized that they don't make lefty 7's



 He took your money and then decided he didn't want to do it?


----------



## elq (Mar 20, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> He took your money and then decided he didn't want to do it?



Well. Not quite. They haven't done the work necessary (building jigs, etc) to make a lefty 7-string. I don't think they noticed that it was a lefty until it was time to start building. 



And Thorn #3 is done!







Just look at those gigantic frets!





Ron ==


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2013)

Ron is very well priced too for a guy thats been building for a long time.


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Mar 20, 2013)

I should know better than to look at these threads...


----------



## theoctopus (Mar 20, 2013)

How dare you forget my favorite eyesore: a Tyler.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 20, 2013)

elq said:


>


----------



## gunch (Mar 21, 2013)

elq said:


> Well. Not quite. They haven't done the work necessary (building jigs, etc) to make a lefty 7-string. I don't think they noticed that it was a lefty until it was time to start building.



I was about to say. You have the worst luck when it comes to some things though, how do you stay sane?


----------



## engage757 (Mar 21, 2013)

Collings 290 ^

Nik Huber Krautster II Limited Edition:


----------



## unscarred (Mar 21, 2013)

My Suhrs...


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Mar 21, 2013)

unscarred said:


> My Suhrs...



Holy shizzz. Nice taste!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 21, 2013)

uberthrall said:


> Gonna go with the etc. option. Here's some Zions I have/had.



WOW


----------



## ravenex (Mar 21, 2013)

Probably the plainest one here, but fuck it. A Suhr is a Suhr..well unless it's a Rasmus. lol


----------



## dschonn (Mar 21, 2013)

Also got plain things going on, but love both of them in their respective simplicity!
EBMM JP 6 Mystic Dream
Suhr S-1 3TSB HSS


----------



## dschonn (Mar 21, 2013)

theperfectcell6 said:


> Holy shizzz. Nice taste!



definitely have to agree!
the fade-burst one is absolutely mindblowing!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love my Suhr.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 21, 2013)

I hate all you guys and all your money and fine guitars 

There should just be an auto-like button


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Mar 22, 2013)

unscarred said:


> My Suhr



i've found my dream guitar


----------



## guitareben (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread is destroying me D:


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's a little something I got in Dec 2012, but never posted a NGD thread; My custom Mayones Setius GTM. The best 6 string ever


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 22, 2013)

@elq - Were you ever on Camfrog? That green Suhr strat looks familiar...


----------



## sakeido (Mar 22, 2013)

suhr modern carve top w/roasted maple neck and ebony fb


----------



## Mister-Tux (Mar 22, 2013)

I can fap to that entire thread with ease. I particularly like uberthrall's ones!


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 22, 2013)

sakeido said:


> suhr modern carve top w/roasted maple neck and ebony fb



Oh my god I want that so bad words can't describe


----------



## sakeido (Mar 22, 2013)

MyNameIsMax said:


> Oh my god I want that so bad words can't describe



you should hear it too. it sings. 

$10k and it's yours


----------



## eugeneelgr (Mar 25, 2013)

Pride and joy.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## mystix (Sep 15, 2013)

Here are my two babies... Modern Satin and Pro M8 in PURPLE web. 






post yours!!!


----------



## wakjob (Sep 15, 2013)

Serious Suhr GAS here. I blame Pete Thorn. 

I've never dropped that much on a guitar in my life though. Makes me scared. 
I'm looking and liking just about every model John makes.

Congrats on a couple of beauties my friend!


----------



## newfinator (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's mine which absolutely love. I initially was going to buy a pro series which would have been great but my wife convinced me to order the custom koa one that I really wanted. Gotta love her.


----------



## mystix (Sep 15, 2013)

Holy lord


----------



## yellowv (Sep 15, 2013)

newfinator said:


> Here's mine which absolutely love. I initially was going to buy a pro series which would have been great but my wife convinced me to order the custom koa one that I really wanted. Gotta love her.



You have chosen the correct wife.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 16, 2013)

Does a Rasmus count?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 16, 2013)

Where the Andersons at?


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 16, 2013)

Tom Anderson pickups! Does that qualify, lol


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 16, 2013)

this thread is amazing...sooo much gas is going to come of this


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 16, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Tom Anderson pickups! Does that qualify, lol



I want to marry your guitar


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't own any of these anymore, so don't bother making plans to find out where i live lol

Vigier Shawn Lane Master





Suhr Classic





Vigier Excaliber Supra





Vigier Excaliber Original





Suhr Pro S4





Suhr Classic in one of the original drip finishes





Vigier Excaliber Original


----------



## j_m_s (Sep 16, 2013)

Eugene, your white Ibanez gets me every time./ classy


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> I want to marry your guitar



haha!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 17, 2013)

Well if Rockstar is posting his Rasmus...


----------



## VonKebbels (Sep 17, 2013)

Why do i look at these threads.....


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 17, 2013)

VonKebbels said:


> Why do i look at these threads.....



I know, it's pretty brutal.


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## MikeH (Sep 19, 2013)

This thread is a bad, bad place...


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Sep 22, 2013)

uberthrall said:


> Gonna go with the etc. option. Here's some Zions I have/had.



All of those are downright beautiful guitars. Especially the ones in the pics I would love to have all 3 of these.... (just no inlays in the green one, and no pick guard on the purple one though)


----------



## Metlupass2 (Nov 10, 2013)

My TA's
















My Suhr


----------



## gibson5413 (Nov 22, 2013)

My Anderson family although the Metallic Green Sage is gone. Preparing to custom order an Anderson Raven in the next month or two. Love my guitars:


----------



## shadscbr (Nov 22, 2013)

I sold this Suhr a while back, but it deserves another look...beautiful color and top 





Shad


----------



## lobotom (Jul 6, 2014)

My Tylers:










Alex


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 7, 2014)

I can't get over how bad those Tyler headstocks are


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Rakija (Jul 7, 2014)

Stunning.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

Does a Brian Moore C90 count ?





















.


----------



## shredfactory (Jul 7, 2014)

Untitled by shredfactory, on Flickr



Untitled by shredfactory, on Flickr


----------



## clubshred (Jul 8, 2014)

These are my Suhrs. The Tele on the left has a Sperzel D-Thing and a full GraphTech Ghost piezo system along a 4-way Tele pickup selector. The Aqua Burst in the middle was my main axe for years and is now retired in my "vault". The last one was a carved-top Modern that I bought spontaneously but has since been sold. 





These are my main two workhorses. My McNaught XD727 and a Suhr Modern that has a custom pickguard. Took a pic of them while on tour last year. It's a crappy iPhone pic but WTH...


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 8, 2014)

My only Suhr....





















The family


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Jul 8, 2014)

My custom Suhr modern Koa / Pau Ferro: high res pics 
http://s749.photobucket.com/user/dragonbiscuit2001/slideshow/Suhr%20Custom%20Modern%20Koa
She's absolutely beautiful but currently for sale to make room for incoming Strandberg, Guthrie Charvel and my Claas custom build. According to the wife it actually is possible to have too many (but what does she know).


----------



## clubshred (Jul 8, 2014)

xzyryabx said:


> My only Suhr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap! That H-III with 27 frets is rather delicious! Nice!


----------



## Zado (Jul 8, 2014)

This must be the worst thread for my GAS I've EVER seen.I hate you all!!


----------



## elq (Jul 9, 2014)

elq said:


> Sadly the 7-string Suhr I ordered a few months ago is not to be (just as it was to begin production, Suhr realized that they don't make lefty 7's  ), but it might be replaced with a Suhr sporting a JPM P1 paint job




This failed 7-string order turned into -






I haven't done a NGD thread as life's been quite busy. But it's a damn fine guitar.


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Jul 9, 2014)

Love the look of their roasted Birdseye maple necks - sweet guitar bro


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jul 9, 2014)

A few more Suhrs since I posted last year.


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Metlupass2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Whoops.....


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Jul 19, 2014)

The treasure map guitar has been my phone's background for a while


----------



## tjrlogan (Jul 19, 2014)

Actual guitar + stock pic of actual guitar.


----------



## unscarred (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## NickS (Jul 24, 2014)

I love that treasure map fiddle, and the PRS on the left in the bottom pic


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 6, 2014)

Adding to the already epic list


----------



## pott (Dec 6, 2014)

I used to have a Vigier Excalibur Ultra Blues, but it was too... clinical sounding. AMAZING neck. Best built guitar I ever saw. I like my super Strats thick and ballsy sounding. That top is impossible to photograph. 









I only played a Suhr once and it must have been 8 years or so ago, I barely played back then. I remember it sounding amazingly thin and trebly. Yuck. Has that changed?


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 6, 2014)

My old suhr, they make great guitars but Im not sure they're the right fit for me. I prefer ibanez RGs for that clunky super strat feel.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Dec 6, 2014)

By the way.. that treasure map Thorn is perfection.. wow


----------



## beneharris (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is my Suhr. I love this thing.


----------

